# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > Islamic Law >  التشريع الإسلامي ودوره في مواجهة الجرائم المتعلقة بالإنترنت

## أم خطاب

التشريع الإسلامي ودوره في مواجهة الجرائم المتعلقة بالإنترنتالتشريع الإسلامي ودوره في مواجهة الجرائم المتعلقة بالإنترنت

د.مصطفى نعوس
باحث في جرائم الإنترنت
naouse@scs-net.org

الشريعة الإسلامية لا تحارب العلم ، بل تدعو إليه وتحبذه ، ونجد هذا واضحا من خلال أول خمس آيات نزلت من القرآن الكريم، قال تعالى: [إقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق ، خلق الإنسان من علق ، إقرآ وربك الأكرم ، الذي علم بالقلم ، علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم ] ، فهذه الآيات جاءت صريحة وواضحة لتبين لنا أن الشريعة الإسلامية هي شريعة علم ومعرفة حثت على طلب العلم والبحث عن المعرفة بشرط أن لا يترتب على هذا العلم إلحاق الأذى بالإسلام والمسلمين ، وبما أن التقنيات الحديثة في الاتصال ومن ضمنها شبكة الإنترنت تعد نوعا من العلوم فقد دعانا الإسلام إلى تعلمها وتوظيفها فيما يخدم البشرية والمسلمين . أما إذا تعدى الأمر إلى إلحاق الأذى بالمسلمين فإن للإسلام موقفا آخرا تجاه ذلك. لأن مقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية في أحكامها المختلفة والمتنوعة تعي في المقام الأول رعاية المصالح ودرء المفاسد ، فكل ما فيه مصلحة معتبر شرعا وكل ما فيه مفسده منهي عنه شرعا. 
فما هو منطق الإسلام في مواجهة هذا النوع المستحدث من الجرائم ؟ وما هي المبادئ التي يقوم عليها النظام العقابي الإسلامي حيال ذلك ؟وما هي مميزاته؟ وما هي التدابير الذي يتخذها ؟
تميزت الشريعة الإسلامية عن القوانين الوضعية بثلاث مميزات جوهريةترجع إلى أصل واحد نشأت عنه بحيث يمكن اعتبار كل ميزة منها أثرا من أثار هذا الأصل وهى أنها من عند الله فالمشرع واحد لا ثاني له والتشريع أزلي لا تجديد له، وهذه الميزات هي:
الكمال : فالشريعة الإسلامية استكملت كل ما تحتاجه الشريعة الكاملة من قواعد ومبادئ ونظريات ، فجاءت بنظم متكاملة واضعة في الاعتبار تطور المجتمعات واختلاف ظروفها لذا تضمنت أصولا وقواعد تصلح لمواجهة كل أوضاع الحياة وظروفها زمانا ومكانا.كقاعدة " لا ضرر ولا ضرار”، وقاعدة" سد الذرائع" أي دفع الوسائل التي تودي إلى المفاسد والأخذ بالوسائل التي تؤدي إلى المصالح وقاعدة"دفع المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح" ، وكما تركت لولي الأمر تقرير العقوبات لبعض من هذه الجرائم مراعاة منها للمصلحة العامة للمجتمع تحت باب التعازير. نجدها نصت على عقوبات محددة لا تتأثر باختلاف الأوضاع والظروف ، لذا نجدها أنها قد جمعت في التجريم والعقاب بين الثابت والمرن والأصالة.
السمو: قواعد ومبادئ شريعتنا السمحة أسمى دائما من مستوى الجماعة وفيها من المبادئ والنظريات ما يحفظ لها هذه المكانة السامية مهما ارتفع مستوى الجماعة.
الدوام: ويقصد به الثبات والاستقرار فنصوصها لا تقبل التعديل والتبديل مهما مرت عليها من الأعوام وطالت عليها الأزمان تظل صالحة لكل زمان ومكان ، لأنها ببساطة موجهه مباشرة إلى صيانة وحماية أصول خمسه فيها قوام كل مجتمع إنساني وهي:الدين والنسل والنفس والعقل والمال وأي اعتداء على أصل من هذه الأصول يعتبر فعلا شاذ يتنافى وتعاليم الإسلام حتى وإن كان هذا الفعل جديدا ومستحدثا كاستخدام الحاسب الآلي وشبكة الإنترنت .
هذا عن الشريعة الإسلامية وتميزها عن القوانين الوضعية بصورة عامة أما عن الجريمة والعقوبة في الشريعة الإسلامية فإن الأساس في اعتبار الفعل جريمة في نظر الإسلام هو مخالفة أوامر الدين ، فالجريمة ما هي إلا فعل قبيح ، والقبيح هو ما قبّحه الشرع أما العقوبة المقررة لكل جريمة فما هي إلا زواجر لزجر الناس عن ارتكاب الجرائم ، وجوابر تجبر عن المسلم عذاب الله تعالى يوم القيامة وهي متفاوتة بتفاوت ما فيها من مفاسد وذلك لأن التشريع الإسلامي يجعل الأساس في العقوبةهو جسامة الجريمة وخطرها من حيث المساس بالضرورات الخمس. 
والفقه الجنائي الإسلامي يقسم الجريمة من حيث العقوبة إلى ثلاثة أقسام هي كالتالي:
• جرائم الحدود : وهي محظورات شرعية زجر الله عنها بعقوبة مقدرة تجب حقا لله تعالي ومعنى أن العقوبة مقدرة أى أنها محددة ومعينة فليس لها حد أدني أو حد أعلى بمعني أنه لا يجوز النقص منها أو الزيادة فيها، ومعنى أنها حق لله أى أنها لا تقبـل الإسقاط لا من قبل الأفراد ولا من قبل الجماعة. فلا يجوز العفو عنها بعد رفع أمرها إلى القضاء لا من قبل القاضي ذاته ولا من قبل الحاكم ولا من قبل المجني عليه. وتعتبر العقوبة حقا لله في الشريعة الإسلامية كلما استوجبتها المصلحة العامة المتمثلة في دفع الفساد عن الناس وتحقيق الصيانة والسلامة لهم . وجرائم الحدود معينة ومحددة تحديدا قاطعا مانعا تتمثل في سبع جرائم هي : الزنا والقذف وشرب الخمر والسرقة والحرابة والردة وأخيرا البغي.
• جرائم القصاص والدية : وهي جرائم يعاقب عليها بقصاص أو دية ولكل من القصاص والدية عقوبة مقدرة حقا للأفراد ومعنى أنها مقدرة أي إنها ذات حد واحد فليس لها حد أعلى أو حد أدني تتراوح بينهما ومعنى إنها حق للأفراد أى أن للمجني عليه الحق في أن يعفو عنها إذا شاء. وجرائم القصاص والدية خمس هي: القتل العمد والقتل شبه العمد والقتل الخطأ والجناية ما دون النفس عمدا والجناية على مادون النفس خطاء . ويتولى توقيع العقوبة وتنفيذها السلطة المختصة بالدولة ولا يتولاه أولياء الدم.
• جرائم التعزير:وهي الجرائم التي يعاقب عليها بعقوبة أو أكثر من العقوبات التعزيرية ومعنى التعزير التأديب ، و التعزيرات تمثل الجانب المرن من العقوبات بحيث تلائم الظروف المختلفة للمجتمع بما يحقق المصلحة العامة ويصلح المجرم ويكف شره ، ولقد عرف الإسلام أنواع مختلفة من التعزيرات تتدرج مـن الوعظ والتوبيخ ، لتصل إلى الجلد مرورا بالعقوبات المالية ، والسجن وهي متروكة للاجتهاد ضمن القواعد العامة للشريعة الإسلامية ، والمقاصد الكلية للإسلام بما يـوازن بين حق المجتمع ووقايته ، وحمايته من الإجرام وحق الفرد في تحصين حرياته ورعاية حرماته.
وجرائم التعزير غير محددة كما هو الحال في جرائم الحدود أو جرائم القصاص والدية وليس في الإمكان تحديدها ، وإن كانت الشريعة قد نصت على بعضها كالربا والسب والرشوة إلا أنها تركت لولي الأمر النص على بعضها الأخر ، وهو القسم الأكبر وذلك بحسب ما يقتضيه حال الجماعة وتنظيمها والدفاع عن مصلحتها ، وعن نظامها العام بشرط أن لا تكون مخالفة لنصوص الشريعة الإسلامية ومبادئها العامة . ومن هنا يتضح لنا أن نظرية العقاب في الشريعة الإسلامية غاية في المرونة وذلك أن نظام التعزير يصلح لكل زمان ومكان إن لم يكن الفعل يشكل جريمة حد أو قصاص ودية.
مما سبق يتضح لنا أن تطبيق القاعدة القانونية في الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي يتم في إطارين اثنين: الأول إطار محدد تحديدا دقيقا ويكون في جرائم الحدود والقصاص حيث يأتي النص محددا للفعل المجّرم والعقوبة المقررة له . والثاني إطار مرن ويكون في جرائم التعزير ويترك تحديد العقاب فيها للسلطة المختصة تراعي عند تقريرها الظروف الزمانية والمكانية للجريمة والمجرم.
خلاصة القول إذا أن الشريعة الإسلامية بها من المرونة ما يجعلها صالحة لكل زمان ومكان ، ولكل ما هو مستحدث من أفعال شاذة تنافي تعاليمها السمحة ، لذا فإن موقفها من الجرائم المتعلقة بشبكة الإنترنت واضح وضوح الشمس ، فإذا ما تم ارتكاب فعل ما بواسطة الإنترنت يتم النظر إليه هل يترتب عليه إلحاق ضرر بضرورة من الضرورات الخمس التي شملها الإسلام برعايته واهتمامه أم لا ؟ فإذا كان الجواب بنعم عندها يكون الفعل شاذا ومنافي لتعاليم ديننا الحنيف ويعتبر جريمة يعاقب عليها الإسلام . لأن الأساس في اعتبار الفعل جريمة في نظر الإسلام كما أسلفنا مخالفة الدين الحنيف ، وفي هذه الحالة ينظر إلى هذا الفعل الشاذ المنافي لتعاليم الدين الحنيف هل يعد مــن قبيل جرائم الحدود السبع كقذف أو سرقة فتكون العقوبة حديه وهي معلومة ومقدرة على نحو ما أسلفنا ، أو إنها من قبيل جرائم القصاص والدية الخمس فتكون العقوبة المقررة لجرائم القصاص والدية وهي معلومة ومقدرة ، أو من جرائم التعازير فتكون متروكة لولي الأمر بما يراه مناسبا ورادعا استنادا إلى القواعد الفقهية العامة كقاعدة "لا ضرر ولا ضرار" وقاعدة "سد الذرائع" وإلى قاعدة دفع المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح.

د.مصطفى نعوس
باحث في جرائم الإنترنت
naouse@scs-net.org
__________________
المحامي مصطفى نعوس
مع كل الحب والاحترام لكل الزملاء الكرام 



منقول للفائدة

----------


## نعوس

> التشريع الإسلامي ودوره في مواجهة الجرائم المتعلقة بالإنترنتالتشريع الإسلامي ودوره في مواجهة الجرائم المتعلقة بالإنترنتصويب   لعنوان البريد الالكتروني للدكتور مصطفى نعوس هو  safounnaouse@yahoo.com
> 
> د.مصطفى نعوس
> باحث في جرائم الإنترنت
> naouse@scs-net.org
> 
> الشريعة الإسلامية لا تحارب العلم ، بل تدعو إليه وتحبذه ، ونجد هذا واضحا من خلال أول خمس آيات نزلت من القرآن الكريم، قال تعالى: [إقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق ، خلق الإنسان من علق ، إقرآ وربك الأكرم ، الذي علم بالقلم ، علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم ] ، فهذه الآيات جاءت صريحة وواضحة لتبين لنا أن الشريعة الإسلامية هي شريعة علم ومعرفة حثت على طلب العلم والبحث عن المعرفة بشرط أن لا يترتب على هذا العلم إلحاق الأذى بالإسلام والمسلمين ، وبما أن التقنيات الحديثة في الاتصال ومن ضمنها شبكة الإنترنت تعد نوعا من العلوم فقد دعانا الإسلام إلى تعلمها وتوظيفها فيما يخدم البشرية والمسلمين . أما إذا تعدى الأمر إلى إلحاق الأذى بالمسلمين فإن للإسلام موقفا آخرا تجاه ذلك. لأن مقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية في أحكامها المختلفة والمتنوعة تعي في المقام الأول رعاية المصالح ودرء المفاسد ، فكل ما فيه مصلحة معتبر شرعا وكل ما فيه مفسده منهي عنه شرعا. 
> فما هو منطق الإسلام في مواجهة هذا النوع المستحدث من الجرائم ؟ وما هي المبادئ التي يقوم عليها النظام العقابي الإسلامي حيال ذلك ؟وما هي مميزاته؟ وما هي التدابير الذي يتخذها ؟
> تميزت الشريعة الإسلامية عن القوانين الوضعية بثلاث مميزات جوهريةترجع إلى أصل واحد نشأت عنه بحيث يمكن اعتبار كل ميزة منها أثرا من أثار هذا الأصل وهى أنها من عند الله فالمشرع واحد لا ثاني له والتشريع أزلي لا تجديد له، وهذه الميزات هي:
> ...


صويب   لعنوان البريد الالكتروني للدكتور مصطفى نعوس هو  safounnaouse@yahoo.com

----------


## الدكتور مصطفى نعوس

تعديل عنوان التواصل مع المحامي الدكتور مصطفى نعوس

يمكنكم التواصل مع الدكتور مصطفى نعوس على العنوان التالي:

hnaouse@gmail.com
004571844122
الدنمارك
مدرس مساعد في الاكاديمية العربية في الدنمارك

----------

